# WoT Einladungscode gesucht?



## The_Brain_10 (16. März 2013)

Hallo Community,

suche einen WoT Einladungscode, da ich mir gerne einen Account anlegen würde und dort die Möglichkeit besteht einen solchen Code einzutragen.

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. März 2013)

Sie haben Post...


----------



## The_Brain_10 (21. März 2013)

Danke für den Einladungscode!


----------



## cholmar (27. April 2013)

mich würde das game mal interessieren,...

hat wer einen gültigen einladungscode dazu?
Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## FkAh (27. April 2013)

Hast ne PN.


----------



## Sebi100 (28. April 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne mit World of Tanks beginnen, da wäre ein Einladungscode für den Anfang nicht schlecht.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Einladungscode für mich?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## nulchking (28. April 2013)

Bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem Einladungscode


----------



## Doctore2000 (1. Mai 2013)

Würde mich auch über den Einladungscode freuen.


----------



## böhser onkel (7. Mai 2013)

Ja kannst einen bekommen


----------



## Nekrodamus (11. Mai 2013)

Jemand Interesse an einem "Einladungscode" in Form eines fertigen (Code-Test-)Accounts?

- noch unter 100 Gefechte, aber bisher ein "recht ordentlicher" Wehrpass

- deutscher Nick, eigene E-Mail

- über 500K Credits und ca. 1200 Gold auf dem Konto (mit dem heute beginnenden Event kann man da schön einkaufen)

- 38H in der Garage (regulär nicht mehr erhältlicher Premium-Panzer)


----------



## perkey (12. Mai 2013)

ja


----------



## Nekrodamus (12. Mai 2013)

Du hast eine PN.


----------



## el_floro (12. Mai 2013)

Moin zusammen,

hätte bitte auch für mich jemand noch einen Einladungscode? Möchte ebenfalls gerne einen Account für WoT anlegen.

Schon mal vielen Dank vorab!
El Floro


----------



## freakfish (17. Mai 2013)

Bräuchte ebenso noch einen für einen Kumpel


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2013)

World of Tanks Starter Pack Giveaway for New Players

Anmelden, einsacken, fertig. Noch  ~9.000 Keys verfügbar.


----------



## Bravu (20. Mai 2013)

Ich suche Auch noch einen Pn Pls


----------



## FkAh (21. Mai 2013)

Robonator hat doch den Link gepostet, da sidn noch über 8000 Keys zu haben.


----------



## Nekrodamus (24. Mai 2013)

Wartet mit dem Erstellen neuer Accounts noch ein paar Tage !!!

Mit dem anstehenden Patch 8.6 erhalten die 6 Start-Panzer 100% Crews, statt wie bisher nur mit einem Ausbildungsgrad von nur 50%.

Das ist ein ENORMER Vorteil! 

Wenn man bisher so starten wollte, hätte das Gold im Wert von ca. 15,- Euro gekostet!


----------



## DarkMo (24. Mai 2013)

und was bringts dir? nach 3 gefechten haste die karre durch und umschulen kostet mehr als man da hat. also entweder buttert man gleich gold rein (was wohl der hauptzweck ist) oder schult ohne geld um und ist bei 80% oder nimmt ne neue crew und is wieder bei 50 auf t2 ^^ und hatte man bei t2 auf 80% umgeschult, dann hat man 5 gefechte weiter im t3 plötzlich nur noch 62 oder so xD


----------



## MG42 (24. Mai 2013)

Man kann ja auch die 1er weiterfahren, ist echt mal ne gute Abwechslung.


----------



## Nekrodamus (25. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> und was bringts dir? nach 3 gefechten haste die karre durch und umschulen kostet mehr als man da hat. also entweder buttert man gleich gold rein (was wohl der hauptzweck ist) oder schult ohne geld um und ist bei 80% oder nimmt ne neue crew und is wieder bei 50 auf t2 ^^ und hatte man bei t2 auf 80% umgeschult, dann hat man 5 gefechte weiter im t3 plötzlich nur noch 62 oder so xD



Erstens ist das alles mehr als stets und ausschließlich mit 50% rumzugurken. "Mehr" = besser = mehr XP und mehr Credits.

Zweitens spielt man Panzer idealerweise mindestens solange, bis die Crew (wieder) auf 100% ist und somit beim Umschulen für Credits innerhalb der gleichen Klasse gleich mit 90% beginnt.

Drittens ist "schnell durchsterben" grundsätzlich Unsinn. Genau dann, wenn Euer Panzer (und die Crew) endlich voll ausgebaut und konkurenzfähig ist, stosst Ihr ihn sofort ab und holt Euch den nächsten Stock-Panzer.

Genießt es doch erstmal für eine Weile, zum oberen Ende der Nahrungskette zu gehören! (Vom besseren Lernerfolg mit besserem Material mal ganz zu schweigen.)

Wenn man sich beim Kauf neuer Fahrzeuge etwas zurück hält, hat man plötzlich auch gar kein Problem mehr mit den Credits und kann sich mal Equipment leisten - was die Panzer gleich nochmal verbessert.


----------



## DarkMo (25. Mai 2013)

bedingt richtig. aber eben nur bedingt. was du erzählst gilt ab T5 und aufwärts. fahr mal T1 3 runden lang und erforsche, was du erforschen kannst. lass in der tagessieg runde 700xp zusammen kommen, dann biste durch damit  und um wieviel ist da jetzt deine crew gestiegen? mit glück 1 2%  dü müsstest dich also statt maximal 10 runden 100 oder mehr im T1 zubringen (bisher) um auf 100 zu kommen und weiter zu dillern.

so, und nun? von 50 auf 100% spielen bringt einem genug creds um damit umzuschulen, hat man also 90%. jetzt haben die kerls aber gleich vom 1. match an 100% gehabt, fahren ihre 5 runden und sind durch. wieviel creds haben sie also? reicht sicher locker für den nächsten panzer, aber ganz sicher nich fürs umschulen  sie haben dann also 80%. immernoch besser wie früher die 50, aber eben keine 100 mehr. nun fahren sie ganze 20 runden vllt, bis sie T2 durch haben und müssen wieder umschulen. lass die jetzt wieder bei 82% sein, wenns hoch kommt, umschulung, wieder kaum creds und bäm... 66% rum. und bisher hat sichs frühestens ab z4 gelohnt (vorher hatte man auch selten das geld dafür) ne crew auf 75% zu schulen. ergo: am lategame ändert das rein garnix.

wie gesagt, ich vermute, dass sie so manchen dazu verleiten wollen, mit gold verlustfrei umzuschulen (und es wird ihnen gelingen) und andrerseits bissl das noob-bashen einzudämmen. ich hab mir jetz wegen diesem cup da auch mal wieder paar t1er zugelegt zum ausprobieren und man fühlt sich teils recht schlecht dabei  und es gibt ja andere, die hier mit mehrfach geskillten crews die noobs abziehen ^^ so haben die neuen wenigstens schonmal die 100% crew. in der hinsicht isses wieder ok. das andre find ich aber halt etwas fragwürdig ^^


----------

